# My Wedding



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2016)

Short video I created for my wedding...


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow. She's pretty.  

Who did the Proclaimers' song?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 7, 2016)

Sounds like the Sleeping At Last version.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 10, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Wow. She's pretty.


Ya- Blake "married up"!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks Brothers!


----------

